

Nick McKeown on how he can finance an altruistic spam blocker - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/10/21/CMR8P8A78.DTL
<i>"We are looking for Bay Area people with innovative ideas who have put them to use. Please e-mail candidates to brightideas@sfchronicle.com."</i>
======
codeslinger
Its called "challenge-response" or C/R, for short. Its been around almost as
long as email has and its not new or innovative. Nick would have had some
trouble productizing that even if he wanted to, in that its a terrible
"solution" that almost nobody wants.

------
gibsonf1
_"We are looking for Bay Area people with innovative ideas who have put them
to use. Please e-mail candidates to brightideas@sfchronicle.com."_

